# How bad can taming a columbian be?



## Stormi (May 1, 2015)

Hello, I'm looking forward to getting my first tegu and I was planning on getting a argentine one but the columbians are smaller and a little cheaper. I planned on handling him/her very often because it's my dream animal and it will be my baby. I figured as much as I plan on handling it would it be any different to get a columbian?


----------



## N8bub (May 2, 2015)

Colombians can be tame no question. However having kept both , argentine are MUCH easier to turn into your scaly amigo. Yes they cost more but you get what you pay for, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Stormi (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, I think I'm going to stick with the argentine b&w tegu.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree with Gabriel on all counts. Golds start of like Jack Jack from the Incredibles and are difficult to tame. I've found that worst scenario with Argies is indifference to people.


----------

